# Just scored a free coop



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

I just scored a free coop,holds 2-4 hens with 2 nesting boxes.its going to be Priscilla's new coop since she cant be with the chickens anymore


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Nice catch!That saves time and $.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yeah i agree. Its perfect for the one he that has to be kept seperate, I'll get 2 silkies for her and they can be together in this coop


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Make sure you thoroughly disinfect it before putting your birds in it.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep I'm doing that now. I cleaned all the dried mud out and sprayed it with permethrin and have it airing out, then its getting power washed this week and more chemicals then power washed again . Birds aren't going in it till May or June


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How lucky! And it's even a coop. Pricilla will love it.


----------



## Kristi (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice! And it's cute too.


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

How cute is that! Great score, congrats.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Another woman didnt want it because it didnt have a pen, i told her just go to store and buy fencing and attach it, fencing was $25...she said she wasn't that handy and said she was going to pass... So i messaged the guy who turns out i sold him my 3 RSL ladt year and he said i could have it for free just come and get it... So I'm not one to turn down anything free so we went and picked it up. It needed a good scrub down and cleaning as it hasn't been used since ladt year , but its sooo worth it . I can put Priscilla and 2 silkies or her and one standard hen in it. It will be ready by May for her as the weather here doesn't get warm till May .


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Came home today and my husband finished the pen and surprised me

It's going to be my breeding coop once he builds my new coop, for now priscilla my house hen and 55 get to spend time in it


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I wouldve raised it up off the ground. You can put together something like I built in the photo below and set the coop on top of it. It would stay dry if there were flooding rains. It would also provide shade and cover for the chickens underneath it. It would be easier for you to clean it out instead of bending over all the time or getting on your knees to clean it out. Free is ALWAYS a good thing!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

It's in this spot temporarily, we are going to raise it when we put it next to the new coop once we build it
We have a camouflage tarp on top too under the netting for shade


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Your first tarp pic looked like the one I put up but didn't work. I thought the water would run off, but it made a lake up on top and it broke holes all over. Maybe put a pole in the middle to remove the potential collection of rain/snow?


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Thanks! A pole will go up to redirect the water and snow, none of the chickens stay in it at night it's just for day use in warm weather , priscilla can't go in it until at least end of may


----------

